# What do I need...



## cvalda (Jul 4, 2008)

In looking at financial considerations for breeding Bearded Dragons, what all do I need (aside from the mature male and female! LOL!) as far as supplies go for babies.

I understand that I need seperate bins or aquariums (10 gallon sized at least) for every five babies, plus extras for fighters... I oddly enough have 7 extra ceramic lamps and five heat emitters... I'm trying to decide if it's going to cost more to get some strip lights and strip bulbs for UV and use regular bulbs in my lamps, OR get UV/Heat bulbs....

Anything else (besides a zillion tiny crickets when they hatch?)


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 4, 2008)

I would go with tall rubbermaid type containers for hatchlings and just use 4ft double Fluorescent fixtures that you can put one UVB and one regular fluorescent bulb in and individual ceramic heat emitters over each container. With the 4ft fixtures you can cover more containers for your buck. Rubbermaids will be the most economical way to house them, 10 gallon tanks can get pricey after a while. You can get more floor space for less money with a rubbermaid.  I used to house Bearded babies on paper towels for cleanliness and convenience. Just use plain white ones without dyes. Keep an eye out for flat slate type rocks you can stack up and create climbing/basking areas (can use clear silicone to put them together so no chance of them falling on a baby). 

A good investment would be a laser temperature gun for checking the temp of the basking surfaces. (105-115F) We use our temp gun ALLOT.  

I found this care sheet that I thought was a great guideline to start off. 

You should post this over on our boards and give Doug at D and D Dragons a chance to answer you as well. Its been 10 years since I bred Dragons.  




http://www.dachiu.com/care/bbeard.html


----------



## cvalda (Jul 4, 2008)

yah i got a temp gun, not fancy but seems to work. and paper towels i'll def. do.

i will very likely do the rubbermaid bins, i wonder if i can throw together something so i can double stack them... maybe two rows of three or something, with a light like you said across each row....

so i really dont have to get too much... if you come across a nice INEXPENSIVE female of breeding age in the area, lmk (i don't need any fancy shmancy colors! LOL). i'm in contact with someone for a male - am waiting for pics today...


----------

